# What is your favourite thing to do when you have a cold/flu?



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a pretty *****in' cold right now, so I thought this would be a fun thing to discuss.

I like to cuddle up in the house, consume an entire bottle robitussin in a small period of time (doesn't help the cold, but it makes things more interesting), drink ginger tea, eat extremely spicy food to clear my sinuses, surf the web/watch crappy daytime TV for hours (and maybe catch up on homework).


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

drinking red currant juice and sleeping under blankets in a fetal position. and burning lots of candles.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Eat hot food. Peppers (especially chillis; unripe ones supposedly contain more, which is good if you're a wimp I guess) are one of the best sources of vit. C. There's literally only a handful of things that contain more of it per weight.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Sleep. That's my favorite thing to do. And take ridiculously long showers (I don't like baths very much so even when I'm sick and should prefer I bath...I do a shower haha). The most helpful thing I do, though, is taking echinacea and santizing everything.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> Sleep. That's my favorite thing to do. And take ridiculously long showers (I don't like baths very much so even when I'm sick and should prefer I bath...I do a shower haha). The most helpful thing I do, though, is taking echinacea and santizing everything.


Yes, I love showers too when I'm sick. That feeling of hot water is on the back of the neck so relieving.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

I have the killer combo.

A little bit of


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

For flu: rest, fast, warm bath, rest
For cold: rest, eat hot salsa, use up Kleenex reserves
but, I haven't gotten either in a_ long_ time...not enough
daily contact with strangers, co-workers, etc...


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I like watching a whole season of something. Last time when I was sick I got sucked into watching a whole season of Heroes. It gets a little repetitive but I still watch anyways. I also try singing to hear what I sounds like...it entertains me...I get a little loopy when I'm sick..


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

popsicles, HOT hot chocolate, and sleep


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

stef said:


> I like watching a whole season of something.


I do this too. My last cold, I snuggled up in bed eating and watching most of Stargate SG-1. The time before that, I watched all the Harry Potter films.

If my head is clear, I like ****ing around with geeky things on the computer too. i.e. compiling a kernel in Linux, Linux From Scratch, setting up home servers/networks, that kind of crap.

It's all made that much better when it's freezing cold and you can hear the rain/wind outside.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Most of SG-1? Either you were watching it 24/7 or you had a proper long cold :lol

It took me 8 months to get through it


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I usually just get on with my day as normal - I have never taken a day off due to a cold


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Take long showers.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

haven't had the flu/cold in ages, but I like to have a bath and a hot water bottle, in my jammies, a cup of tea, whilst browsing online or watching tv


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

*sleep eat sleep watch tv..watch movies.. Go on internet..sleep sleep cuddle get into warm cosy bed.. Watch more movies.. Eat eat and eat.. Sleep ...*
*thats the life *


----------



## herbaldiet (Sep 16, 2010)

Try 1 lemon glass with few drops of honey regular for three days and you will feel good...


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd say watch movies, read a book, watch a TV series (but I do this anyway).

I like working out or playing sports though. It clears you up at least for a little while.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

If I'm really sick I'll stay in bed and watch movies all day I also like long hot showers and having soup and lots of tea


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Whenever I get a really bad flu, I listen to 'dear mama' by Tupac, ever since I was in grade 9. In the past 3 years, I've only had two really bad colds.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I like to eat lots of ice cream whenever I have a bad sore throat.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I like being sick because it justifies my doing nothing all the time.


----------



## GoFlyers (Nov 4, 2010)

I love taking those long hot showers while being sick. Then I usually just bundle up with sweatpants and a sweatshirt. I try and drink a ton of fluids too, so I end up having to go to the bathroom like every 15 minutes.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Wrapping myself in blankets like a cocoon hoping I emerge a beautiful butterfly.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Hope you are feeling better! I am just getting over a super-nasty cold too.

When I am sick I also sleep lots and eat/drink lots of fluids and either hot or cold foods, depending on what the worst symptoms are (popsicles are great for sore throats, green tea with honey and chicken noodle soup for congestion). I run my humidifer constantly and I love Vicks Vapor-rub 

I've also gone through lots of cough drops (halls and ricola are the best) in the last week. And when I'm not sleeping and can muster up the energy I'll usually just read a book or watch t.v. 

Medicine wise, I will use a nasal spray for a day or two if it gets really bad otherwise I don't find anything else works too good, although the Walmart brand day/night cold pills seem to help with congestion. I used to take Nyquil to knock me out at night but I think they changed the ingredients cause it doesn't do anything for me anymore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Lots of sleep/laying down/rest & ginger teas, lemon ginger being my favorite. Hot showers are nice too & sometimes steam baths


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

take a long, hot shower or bath and then wrap up tightly in bed with 3 blankets and pass out the rest of the day. LOL


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> Whenever I get a really bad flu, I listen to 'dear mama' by Tupac, ever since I was in grade 9. In the past 3 years, I've only had two really bad colds.


 lolololol love it

I just sleep  or watch really long movies.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I take any and all drugs offered to me, and try to continue my life normally.
Binge drinking helps keep my mind off the cold, but makes hangovers like 100x worse. Its probably REALLY bad for you too, so I wouldn't advise it.:no


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Have a hot cup of oolong tea and some potato chowder, snuggle under the blankets with one (or all) of my kitties, and watch episodes of my favorite cartoons.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Favourite thing would be the moments when I'm doing none of the following trying to sleep but cannot, puking, coughing, getting the chills, burning up, getting all stuffed up, being covered in mucus, diarrheaing it up, being on the verge of death, being hungry but not being able to eat. Being free of any of those and I'm quite ecstatic.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a cold and I don't even get to do my comforting things cause I have to go to work  But tea is always good and I can still do that.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Sleep, watch lots of comedies (they'll get you laughing and feeling better in no time), drink lots of fluids (ginger ale is great for sicknesses). Sip on a lot of tea. Play on the laptop well laying down... SAS forums = ) and of course, get lots of sleep.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Sleep/stay in bed and just ride it out


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Taking hot baths. They're the only thing that seems to give me any relief. Oh and drinking constantly. I get super thirsty when I'm sick and I've discovered that if I don't drink enough, I'll feel a lot worse.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

i take caffeine and have a nice bath


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

When I'm sick I do everything I want to do and none of what I don't. Some days I'd rather be under the weather just for an excuse to goof off.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Drinking Jasmine tea and eating as much garlic as my body can possibly handle.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

factmonger said:


> Drinking Jasmine tea and eating as much garlic as my body can possibly handle.


Someone I know told me that garlic is like the wonder drug when you are sick... So are you saying I should buy some garlic capsules or endure bad breath on top of being sick???


----------



## momosy (Feb 7, 2011)

I like to stay warm in bed, drink hot cocoa and watch tv


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitting in my bed under the cover watching a movie and drinking tea.
It's lovely.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Someone I know told me that garlic is like the wonder drug when you are sick... So are you saying I should buy some garlic capsules or endure bad breath on top of being sick???


Yep I do the garlic thing :um It's so so so so good for you which maybe makes up for the fact that you don't smell too delicious. Ah well, it's fine if you're being ill at home. Have odourless garlic capsules when you have to go out. I also have crazy amounts of vitamin c, loads of lemon and ginger tea, stay in bed and watch crappy films


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

cocoon myself in bed
use up netflix
vicks vapor rub
drink tea


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

I have the flu right now. This is the first time I've been sick in about 8 years.

I've been sleeping/resting about 16 hours a day.

I also spend A LOT of time WORRYING about all the things I'm not doing. I keep thinking about all the exams I need to be studying for and all the exercise goals I'm not going to meet.

I keep telling myself to open up the textbooks and study, but I just feel so exhausted as if any attempt to study would be futile.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Eat biscuits (cookies) and watch crappy tv.


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

drink tea/eat soup in bed under the duvet, watching a film


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Drink tea, sleep.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I like eating those lozenges things, laying in bed watching TV and sleeping. Not that I actually get to do that unless I'm on winter vacation or a snow day.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been sick with a cold recently.

Taking expired codeine cough syrup and having weird dreams, getting chills no matter what temperature it is, having sickly pallor, having no appetite and not eating for a week...good stuff. I don't do anything different I guess, except enjoy it.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I drink a Chinese herbal tea called gan-he it smells like the most wonderful pine/birch forest and is great for soothing sore throats(almost instant). eat lots of oranges


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

chicken soup + vitamin c + garlic + tea made with raw ginger + box of kleenex + a good movie + massage


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ Up vitamin c to 5000mg
~ Black elderberry
~ Lots of water
~ Hot tea/soup


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nothing beats sleep or general rest but also spiked herbal teas, preferably ones with strong ginger influence, nice & hot with some brandy or whisky


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Eating soup and staying cozy though I do this when I am not sick. LOL:rofl


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Lots of tea, long showers to loosen the mucus, popping some lemon and honey into a cup of hot water, video games and lots of sleep.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I drink a warm cup of tea, chicken noodle soup with crackers and I usually binge watch movies when I'm feeling awful or I put on relaxing music in the background so it can help me fall asleep. If I'm able too, I will also read a book.


----------

